# My bucephalandra



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

Just a few pics of buce I have. No idea what species are they


----------



## Mamoru (Jun 24, 2020)

Wow that is all so beautiful! Amazing job!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Love the lights...what are they?

Very Kessil-esque


----------

